# Jack snorts like a pig



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

My Max grunts when he's happy too. I think it's adorable as well.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Jake does the same thing, and at times people have thought he was growling at them. I say no He's just SNORTING. LOL!


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

One of mine grunts when content and all of them are good burpers.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

If Finn is lying down with me or near me and I sigh he always copies me and lets out a big sigh its so cute! :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Daisy is a oinker. It really makes me laugh because she almost always sounds like she is growling if she is excited and has something in her mouth.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, I call Flora my little piglet because she snorts a lot.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That's hilarious! I wondered if other dogs did that. Duncan also does a 'contented' sound that sounds like a cross between a snore and a snort. He does it mouth closed when I'm petting him. ALways makes me laugh.


----------



## GoldenDreams (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok glad other goldens snort too! My Haley does and I thought she may have a breathing issue. It only happens every once in a while!


----------



## busymom0514 (Jan 3, 2014)

Bella snorts when she's excited / happy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke groans every time he lays down; has done this since 8 weeks old...it's like a long drawn out sigh..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl honks like a goose!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

